# P30 Autopark



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Anybody with an RV based on a Chevrolet P30 chassis with the 6.5TD engine will know that this is a hydraulically operated transmission brake.

The pressure switch on the auto park hydraulics is prone to failure. When the switch fails, the parking brake will come on. If you are lucky, it will fail when you are stationary, and you will simply not be able to move, either forward or backward. If you are unlucky, it will fail when you are travelling at 70 mph, the parking brake will apply itself, and the rear wheels will instantaneously stop revolving. 

I sold my Gulfstream after 4 years of struggling with this wretched piece of American design.

That aside, I have a brand new pressure switch, GM 15961566, which I always carried as a spare. Since I am well rid of the RV (and I won't be buying another), the switch is surplus to requirements and I am offering it 'free' to a P30 owner for a donation of £20 to Children in Need. (They cost £40-£50 in this country).

Any takers

Ciao

Raymond


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the switch trouble. I drive a P30 but my parking brake is fully mechanical. It depends on the weight of the basis whether the brake is hydraulically operated or pure mechanical.
John.


----------

